# Considering TRT



## conan (Dec 28, 2014)

I went to my doctor about 8 months ago and requested to have my testosterone levels tested during my physical.  I had a feeling something was not kosher as I experienced all of the symptoms associated with low testosterone.  When I got the test back I was pretty shocked at the levels.  To me it looks like I'm on the low side of the range especially for my age (34).  

Here are the results:







Long story short, he pretty much told me that it's fine, I'm within the normal range and there's nothing to worry about.  8 months later I still feel like shit, and rather than self medicate I made an appointment with a different doctor at a "rejuvenation" clinic to get a second opinion.

What do ya'll think?  Am I crazy, is 343 (probably lower now) normal for my age?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Dec 28, 2014)

Yup!! Are you active? That's very low considering lol!!! To feel better and get your body to working again like you want,the levels should be towards the 7-800 IMO that was it for me


----------



## Assassin32 (Dec 28, 2014)

I'd say that's pretty low for a 34 year old. Especially if you don't feel good. That's what really matters.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 29, 2014)

Agree with the Bros. You're "Low-Normal" which your Doc takes to mean "No Treatment Necessary" but still leaves you feeling arsed.

Get a 2nd opinion. Life is too short to feel knackered all the time.


----------



## nightster (Dec 29, 2014)

Good luck!!! I too am curious about this!


----------



## CJ (Dec 30, 2014)

I was the same situation, lower total and free test, but within range. Dr said not to worry, went to a clinic, started trt, felt great. Mood better, sex drive MUCH better, just generally feel better. 

I have since run a higher dose cycle, but that's another story.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 30, 2014)

conan said:


> I went to my doctor about 8 months ago and requested to have my testosterone levels tested during my physical.  I had a feeling something was not kosher as I experienced all of the symptoms associated with low testosterone.  When I got the test back I was pretty shocked at the levels.  To me it looks like I'm on the low side of the range especially for my age (34).
> 
> Here are the results:
> 
> ...



While somewhat low your levels don't necessarily warrant TRT based on the numbers alone. Low T symptoms are the same as symptoms from many other things. Find yourself a competent doctor and work with him to find the real cause of your symptoms, whether low t related or not. You'll be much happier in the end. 

A clinic's goal is to prescribe TRT protocols to people. This clinic will likely put you on a TRT regimen based on your numbers. Just remember that it may not be the best thing at this time.


----------



## Rip (Dec 30, 2014)

That's what I did 7 years ago and i've been on it ever since. 




conan said:


> I went to my doctor about 8 months ago and requested to have my testosterone levels tested during my physical.  I had a feeling something was not kosher as I experienced all of the symptoms associated with low testosterone.  When I got the test back I was pretty shocked at the levels.  To me it looks like I'm on the low side of the range especially for my age (34).
> 
> Here are the results:
> 
> ...


----------



## conan (Dec 30, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> While somewhat low your levels don't necessarily warrant TRT based on the numbers alone. Low T symptoms are the same as symptoms from many other things. Find yourself a competent doctor and work with him to find the real cause of your symptoms, whether low t related or not. You'll be much happier in the end.
> 
> A clinic's goal is to prescribe TRT protocols to people. This clinic will likely put you on a TRT regimen based on your numbers. Just remember that it may not be the best thing at this time.



I actually just talked to my trainer about this and he said the exact same thing as you.  It's pretty crazy how similar your replies are.  He basically said I am low, but technically in the range (especially for my age).  He said if I have symptoms to get a second opinion, TRT may or may not be the answer, but the most important thing is to get you feeling well again.

I'm switching from an HMO to a PPO @ work and will be making an appointment with a new doctor to have things checked out more thoroughly.  Thank you everyone for your guidance on this   It's a big decision and I don't want to take it too lightly.


----------



## BigFella (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm a bloody lot older than you (like nearly twice) so my experience will not directly apply, but I can tell you that I am a totally different person on HRT - I've been on for (I forget) maybe three years now. I keep my t levels at the top of the range - about 800 - because any less and I feel half the person I was.

If you need to test low in order to get subsidised T I can tell you how I did it, and it has worked for everyone that has tried it.

But it is a long term commitment. If you take exogenous T your natural production will drop and your nuts will shrink, and if you want to come off it is possible ( see Cashout's story) but takes a bit of planning.

Good luck.


----------



## BigFella (Jan 7, 2015)

One other thing: the ranges they quote aren't backed up by decent studies, so what is right for you cannot be determined by the standard numbers. If anyone has links to studies showing a serious medical study for T levels I'll be very interested, because I've never been able to find any. As far as I can work out they are just numbers plucked out of the sky.


----------

